# Sad news in the dog sport world



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Sad news out of Ontario today, NARA Ringsport 1992 R3 Champ Jerry Cudahy and his wife are believed to have passed away in a fire at their home. Jerry was instrumental in the development of at least one ring Dogo Argentino from the DA community also. Thoughts and prayers for the Cudahy family.


http://www.durhamregion.com/news/article/1579869--two-bodies-found-in-brock-house-fire


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

How very sad... RIP... My thoughts with their family and friends..


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

What a tragedy....a great loss, prayers for the family


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

That is terrible news. Jerry was often controversial but I always found him honest and informative. His death is a loss for the dog sport world. RIP Jerry


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That is terrible news. Jerry was often controversial but I always found him honest and informative. His death is a loss for the dog sport world. RIP Jerry


If anything he was controversial, colourful, and quite a character. I was told by a friend of his he suffered from a brain condition which altered him a little. Spoke w/ him a few times on the phone and he was informative if nothing else.

He was one of the pioneers of Ring here in Canada. We had our differences, but he was planning on making a come back from what I understand. I'll miss the opportunity to compete against him.

RIP


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. While I only knew him through online forums, I had read his name and enough of his posts to make the connection when I read about the fire. My condolences to his friends & family. I know some of you were close to him.

-Cheers


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Tragic loss...Rest in peace Jerry


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

RIP Jerry Cudahy and Mrs. Cudahy


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Very sorry to hear that. While I only knew him through online forums, I had read his name and enough of his posts to make the connection when I read about the fire. My condolences to his friends & family. I know some of you were close to him.


I talked to him last on Saturday on the phone about visiting and doing some training he was hoping to train Ring again seeing us have fun and possibly competing once again, he gave me some good life advice on some stuff going on as well. After meeting him online 5-6 years ago we became good friends over the past couple of years. As we both shared the love of guitar and of dogs. I have had the pleasure to meet him face to face numerous times and even trained with him a few times, drank expensive whisky, ate meals together and shot the shit. Saturday evening he sent me this video of Steve Stevens doing an acoustic guitar solo. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue5tDcIjpLk From what I understand he and his wife Eve were dead about 4 hours later. I am still quite numbed by it actually. 

In the National Post there was a write up on him. http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/0...-fire-that-destroyed-his-home-killed-puppies/ There is also talk about the fire being arson in that case it is murder, which makes it all the more upsetting to me. Apparently there has been 2-3 other bad house fires close to where he lived. So my mind is spinning thinking about it. Wish I could talk to him still.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

that is so terrible and sad


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

very sorry to hear


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

So sad, and what a horrible way to go... prayers for their families and friends...


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice person and great to talk to.....

Thoughts are with their familes and friends.....


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

I remember meeting him about 20 years ago when he did a demo at the All About Pets Show in Toronto. Really made an impression. I loved the way those dogs worked. Many years later he popped up here on the forum and I asked him about that demo and if he was still working as much. He remembered that demo but couldn't remember the dog so I told him it was Axel and that I still remembered! LOL

What a tragedy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry once gave me a pep talk when I was feeling low because of my larynx cancer. He said he too was a cancer survivor. Those talks always helped me. RIP to him and his wife.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't know him, apart from what I heard from him or others on this forum.

My heartfelt condolences go out to their families. This is tragic.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Jerry once gave me a pep talk when I was feeling low because of my larynx cancer. He said he too was a cancer survivor. Those talks always helped me. RIP to him and his wife.


Yes he was he had brain cancer. As well as a open heart surgery a few years back to repair a faulty valve. 

He gave me a pep talk too on Saturday as he was witness to a murder 25 years ago and they just recently caught the murderer of my ex wife. So not only did we have guitars and dogs in common but personal loss as well. You would've loved to hang out with him Lee I know I did. I really do wish I could talk to him again.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yes he was he had brain cancer. As well as a open heart surgery a few years back to repair a faulty valve.
> 
> He gave me a pep talk too on Saturday as he was witness to a murder 25 years ago and they just recently caught the murderer of my ex wife. So not only did we have guitars and dogs in common but personal loss as well. You would've loved to hang out with him Lee I know I did. I really do wish I could talk to him again.


I heard he was controversial but as far as I'm concerned he extended a hand to me during a period I was in a very down frame of mind. He told me to email him any time I was having difficulties. I never did but I would have enjoyed meeting him. If you say he was a descent human, Geoff, that's good enough for me.

Dogs and music are good things to have in common. The other, I think you both could have done without.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The other, I think you both could have done without.


Yeah for sure he told me him witnessing that is what got him into a career of guarding/protection type of dogs. 

Basically his career spanned 35+ years. These were some of his accomplishments. 

1992 North American Ring III Grand Champion Rocky Bayard Ring III, 
Campagne 500 (International Recognized Protection Dog Titles)
Only Canadian in the history of the world to Achieve a Campagne 500 
(Advanced Criminal, Search and Rescue and Article Tracking and Protection)
Featured Front Cover Canada's BLUELINE POLICE MAGAZINE
Featured Front Cover DOG SPORTS MAGAZINE 
1994 Canadian Ring III Grand Champion 
Axel De Lison Ring III, CGC, TT
1994 North American Ring III Vice Grand Champion 
Axel De Lison Ring III, CGC, TT, 
1995 Canadian Ring III Grand Champion 
Axel De Lison Ring III, CGC, TT, 
1995 North American Vice Grand Champion Axel De Lison Ring III, CGC, TT, 
President (Non Profit/Sport Club) Metro Toronto Ringsport Club
President Canadians in Ringsport Federation Sport Dog Club
Former Director, Beauceron Dog Club of Canada
Author of the Ask Jerry About Dogs Series TORONTO SUN
Author of several dog related articles (Freelance) 
Dogs in Canada Magazine amongst others 
Featured on numerous local and International Television Shows
Guest Dog Bite Expert Call in TV show, City TV, Toronto 
Bull Mastiff, Mosley Kills Courtney Tremp, Stouffville, Ontario.
Guest Dog Expert on Specialty Channel, Talk TV
Featured in countless Newspaper articles World wide.
Local Toronto Newspaper Stories 
Toronto Star, Toronto Sun, Stouffville Sun, Tribune, and many more
Breeder of a Dogs in Canada featured Police Dog of the Year
Breeder Police Dog Mick, a Belgian Malinois, Toronto's First Bomb Detection Dog
Jerry Cudahy did the Basic Imprint Training work on Mick
Breeder/Puppy Imprint Trainer for the Top Certified Cadaver Dogs employed in Ontario 
Overt, employed by Municipal Police Departments Province Wide.
Breeder and Imprint Trainer of Certified Drug Detection Dogs
Breeder Toronto Police Dog, Jackson, a Malinois, basic imprint by Jerry Cudahy
Breeder Ali, Belgian Malinois attached to a select Bomb Dog Unit based in Houston who
Provided White House Bomb Detection Security for Former United States 
President George Bush Sr. Along with sweeps of Nasa, Former G7 Summits
and the City of Houston Texas. Imprinted and Raised by Jerry Cudahy.
Certified as Level 2 Ringsport, Campagne Protection Dog Decoy
Conducted seminars throughout North America for Protection Dog Application 
Recognized Internationally as an expert in Protection dog Training, 
Management and Housing.
Trainer for Private Commercial Security Companies.
Trainer for several pro sport and rock stars
Limited Training for Motion Pictures
Trainer Still Picture Commercial Ads
Provided countless demonstrations at Public Venues 
RCMP MUSICAL RIDE, CANADIAN NATIONAL SPORTSMAN SHOWS, BONDI VILLAGE, CANADIAN NATIONAL FARM SHOW
Student of New Emerging Training Skills
European Importer
Breeder/ Owner/ Trainer of Belgian Malinois for Police Work (certified)
General Patrol, Bomb, Drug, Cadaver, Search and Rescue and Arson Detection Dogs.

Several of Jerry's Malinois have been featured on Discovery Channel , 3 different programs
In regard to Police Forensics. Featuring high profile murder investigations.

Currently Three Malinois bred by Jerry Cudahy are employed as Bomb Detection Dogs within the Countries of Iraq and Afghanistan on behalf of the United States Armed Forces.

Estimated to be a trainer of Approx. 10,500 Dogs.

Here is a painting by Linda Shaw of his first ring dog Rocky Bayard which he won the 1992 NARA Champs in conflict with French decoy Philippe Trekku. He was very fond of this painting and of Rocky. I never met Rocky but I understand he was a nasty SOB you didn't want to get out of the car when you arrived at Jerry's until Jerry corralled him.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That's an impressive list of credentials. I don't think I ever met Jerry, but I knew his name, for sure.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

I met him only once and I must say he was interesting when he talked dog training and when he described French Campagne even more so.I didn't know about his health problems and now I understand more about what he was going through at times,ie, off the cuff comments and all.
You could see in his eyes that he had a passion for dogs and dog training,and you got to admire that fire.
I just hope he made his peace with the whole CRA thing because that seemed to be eating him up.
In the Canadian Dog world,he will have been an important player.
Mike


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I just heard Jerry and his wife passed away 
I've known Jerry for so many years and talked to him a lot.
You'll be sorely missed my fiend 
My prayers go out to his family and friends


----------

